# P1D CE Q5 is on THE Fenix store site



## craigberesh (Sep 27, 2007)

I just saw my new light at :wave:fenix-store. The P1D CE Q5


----------



## cool69rtcharger (Sep 27, 2007)

craigberesh said:


> I just saw my new light at :wave:fenix-store. The P1D CE Q5
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.fenix-store.com/



am i missing something why does every thing in the description but the title say Q2


----------



## craigberesh (Sep 27, 2007)

I dont know , I think he is just now putting it on the site. However when I ordered it it showed the Q5.


----------



## mmmflashlights (Sep 27, 2007)

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=169796


----------



## LightScene (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm amazed that they are holding the price at $61 for the Q5. Congratulations to Fenix for not gouging this time around.

I'm disappointed that they are still using the same crippled electronics that don't work properly with standard 3.7V RCR123's.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Sep 27, 2007)

LightScene said:


> I'm amazed that they are holding the price at $61 for the Q5. Congratulations to Fenix for not gouging this time around.
> 
> I'm disappointed that they are still using the same crippled electronics that don't work properly with standard 3.7V RCR123's.


What are you talking about?


----------



## Kevin Tan (Sep 27, 2007)

Art, they be talking about the loss of low, and mid level with 3.7v on the P1D and LxD series.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks, I had forgotten about that. 

I have both 3.7 cells and 3.0 rechargeable cells. 

When I use rechargeables I use a 3.7 if I want to go strait to the highest level. 

If I want to get medium on the first twist, then get high on the second twist, and then twist it a third time for low I use the 3.0. 

Most of the time I use primaries. When I use a rechargeable, I use a 3.7. I like getting the highest level on the first twist.


----------



## LightScene (Sep 28, 2007)

Art Vandelay said:


> What are you talking about?


Take a little more time to mull things over instead of shooting from the hip.


----------



## musicalfruit (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice.

I wonder if Fenix will provide the Q5 on any of their other lights (P2D or L0D) or perhaps they are waiting for the R-bins?


----------



## swxb12 (Sep 28, 2007)

I have a feeling that we'll see both... More $$$ for Fenix... Bad news for the impatient :sick2:


----------



## ikelo (Sep 28, 2007)

it was too much to resist this one on payday! my girlfriend is starting to complain about me buying flashlights. i better not tell her about this one.


----------



## jasonsmaglites (Sep 28, 2007)

yea, i'm ready for a 2aa fenix q5. 
whens that puppy comin out?


----------



## liquidsix (Sep 28, 2007)

Bah! Still no memory function to light our way in this multi stage nightmare!


----------



## jasonsmaglites (Sep 28, 2007)

i like my non memory fenix ALOT better than my 
memory aa rebel. 

start in low and go from there. 
i hate cycling through five levels to change, and why start on the brightest and go down. just asking to ruin night vision.


----------



## StandardBattery (Sep 28, 2007)

We don't need a memory, we need a clicky... ok clicky with memory

Still I started comparing this little thing (current P4) with my Dereelight CL1H v2 and I'm more impressed than I was when I first got it. Of all the twisties I have this is my favorite because the size of the light and the smooth threading really make it easy. Even my L0D-CE is stiff, too stiff for one haded operation. I'll be relubing it, I hope it will help.

The silver looked interested, and I want to see this think with a Q5. 

_Next upgrade though... they should go for the clicky, drop the Strobe and SOS, and support 3.7V cells. There is a killer light, but they can't increase the length very much for the clicky, and it should still tail stand... the P1D is so great for candle mode. OK the clicky is challenging. I need to test a Leef body. _


----------



## tsask (Sep 28, 2007)

musicalfruit said:


> Nice.
> 
> I wonder if Fenix will provide the Q5 on any of their other lights (P2D or L0D


 
I just ordered a Rebel 100 P2D so I hope to see the Q5 in the L0D first!


----------



## GrnXnham (Sep 28, 2007)

LightScene said:


> Congratulations to Fenix for not gouging this time around.



Are you saying that they "gouged" in the past? 

I feel that the prices on all the Fenix lights that I have purchased (about 8) have been more than fair.

The word "gouging" gets a little overused, don't you think? Gouging is when you charge $20 for a gallon of gas during a huge natural disaster because people have no choice but to pay the high prices. When you order a flashlight on the internet and the price seems a little high, that's not "gouging."


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Sep 28, 2007)

Would love to hear what you think of the OP reflector when the light arrives, particularly how well it does outdoors versus the orginal P1D CE (assuming you have one). thanks!


----------



## Avatar28 (Sep 29, 2007)

You know, the loss of low on the Fenix single 123 lights really makes sense if you think about it. Follow me here.

White LEDs use, what, about 3.5-3.7 volts, right? The single cell lights are made to work with a single CR123A primary which means they have a boost circuit. A freshly charged 3.7V RCR123A is more like 4.2 volts. Kind of hard to boost that voltage DOWN to what the LED needs. I expect that the circuitry required to handle both boost and buck duties would be significantly more complex and expensive than the (still rather good) plain boost circuit that the light uses. Would you be willing to pay whatever extra amount would be required for a drive circuit that swung both ways? Fenix lights, while good, are already pretty expensive in my book. They probably don't feel that loss in sales from the increased cost is worth it.


----------



## FlashlightPhreak (Sep 29, 2007)

Just ordered a P1D Q5. If this sucker really puts out even close to 180 lumens on high, does that make it one of the brightest for its size? Just curious....

PS - I have the new orange peel on a p2d ce cree I just received, it is smooth (no rings or BS in the beam). The smooth seems to be a sort of softer uniform beam and not a hard throw etc... I like the OP reflector-finish ...IMO


----------



## tbauer (Sep 29, 2007)

Can anybody tell me what tint the Q5 has?
(WC oder WG)

I would prefer WC.


----------



## Robban (Sep 29, 2007)

jasonsmaglites said:


> <snip>
> and why start on the brightest and go down. just asking to ruin night vision.


Believe it or not, different people prefer different things  Personally I always want my lights to turn on full blast when I turn them on. I use my lights to see, not preserve night vision.
That said, I'm done with click-click-click lights with one exception, the HDS EDC.


----------



## Dobbler (Sep 29, 2007)

GrnXnham said:


> Are you saying that they "gouged" in the past?
> 
> I feel that the prices on all the Fenix lights that I have purchased (about 8) have been more than fair.
> 
> The word "gouging" gets a little overused, don't you think? Gouging is when you charge $20 for a gallon of gas during a huge natural disaster because people have no choice but to pay the high prices. When you order a flashlight on the internet and the price seems a little high, that's not "gouging."



+1

Most people use the term gouging when the price is higher than they want to pay. These people have probably never run a business either  If you think the price is too high, vote with your (closed) wallet.


----------



## WadeF (Sep 29, 2007)

FlashlightPhreak said:


> Just ordered a P1D Q5. If this sucker really puts out even close to 180 lumens on high, does that make it one of the brightest for its size?


 
The 180 lumen figure would be emitter lumens. It's probably more around 130-140 lumens out the front, which isn't bad for a little light like that.


----------



## Curious_character (Sep 29, 2007)

Avatar28 said:


> You know, the loss of low on the Fenix single 123 lights really makes sense if you think about it. Follow me here.
> 
> White LEDs use, what, about 3.5-3.7 volts, right? The single cell lights are made to work with a single CR123A primary which means they have a boost circuit. A freshly charged 3.7V RCR123A is more like 4.2 volts. Kind of hard to boost that voltage DOWN to what the LED needs. I expect that the circuitry required to handle both boost and buck duties would be significantly more complex and expensive than the (still rather good) plain boost circuit that the light uses. Would you be willing to pay whatever extra amount would be required for a drive circuit that swung both ways? Fenix lights, while good, are already pretty expensive in my book. They probably don't feel that loss in sales from the increased cost is worth it.


Buck/boost converters also tend to be less efficient than straight buck or boost circuits. So you'd likely sacrifice some run time, too.

c_c


----------



## mossyoak (Sep 29, 2007)

ok i guess im the first to get one? I got mine today from david himself at the get together today.
the op reflector and the Q5 are awesome together. i got one of the silver ones. its amazing. this is by far the best fenix made. it rocks. the beam is flawless and bright as all get out. it absolutely whips anyother 1 cell light. i compared it to a few of davids lights and its by far the most light for the size. i compared it to the p3d-ce Q2 and it walks all over it to. all in all this is a homerun of a light.


----------



## StandardBattery (Sep 29, 2007)

:thumbsup:Thanks for the mini hands-on review! 

I really like my extisting Natural P1D-CE, and the more I compare it with other lights I see that it is a great light and worth the price. 

I also order a Silver Q5, and decided I would buy a Black Leef body to try it with as well. 

Anyway I'm more excited now after reading your comments.


----------



## mossyoak (Sep 29, 2007)

its awesome the reflector is perfect im talking mcgizmo perfect.


----------



## Patriot (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks Mossyoak. It sounds fantastic. I know the Q5 in my MRV is a real stomper and I'm eager to get another Q5 light. It looks like this will be the one. I really like the P1D size and shape and the new LED will compliment it nicely.


----------



## mossyoak (Sep 30, 2007)

the q5 is quite impressive in this package. very much a stunner. i didnt even expect this much light out of something so small running on primaries.


----------



## moses (Sep 30, 2007)

Got mine today too in the mail. Surprised to find that it is easily operated by one hand. Good light. Recommended.

Color is a bit cooler than the Rebel 100.

Mo


----------



## mossyoak (Sep 30, 2007)

so im guessing you live relatively close to ATL?


----------



## Curious_character (Sep 30, 2007)

I find it interesting that so many people reported that they couldn't see the difference between P1D CE medium and high modes (when using a lithium primary cell) -- which is a 100% brightness increase --, but they're so enthused about a Q5 which brings at most a 30% increase over lower XR-E bins. The placebo effect is alive and well!

c_c


----------



## StandardBattery (Sep 30, 2007)

> I find it interesting that so many people reported that they couldn't see the difference between P1D CE medium and high modes (when using a lithium primary cell) ...


 
I've never heard this, but I can tell you I can certainly see the difference between medium and high modes on my P1D-CE (I use Energizer e2).

I'm pretty sure I'll see a difference between a P4 and a Q5, but some of the excitment is also about the new color as well. I have aditional excitement because I'm going to test a Leef body. Those that like the P1D, probably just want to tweek it a little more and the Q5 maybe does that.
 Hopefully I'll put together a light I carry alot, even though I have the LOD-CE as my EDC.


----------



## moses (Sep 30, 2007)

California.

Moses


----------



## Joshatdot (Sep 30, 2007)

I am happy to say I just ordered the *Special Edition Q5* Fenix Digital P1D CE NATURAL Finish*.

Hopefully this and the two Q4's I ordered from DX will arrive same time.

BTW - I used the *cfp8* discount code


----------



## CoolHands (Sep 30, 2007)

I can't add anything to my 'cart' ? 


I'm on a mac, is that the problem? I've emailed them but don't want these to sell out!


----------



## CoolHands (Sep 30, 2007)

In fact, is their website secure? Look at what I am looking at when I look at my order history (I hae never ordered anything from them, and this is not me below): (XXXX's put in by me)


> *Order #2445 (Shipped)* Order Date: Thursday 13 July, 2006 Order Total: $44.95 *Products* 1 x Fenix L2T $44.95
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a few minutes ago I was looking at someone else's details :shakehead


----------



## musicalfruit (Sep 30, 2007)

CoolHands said:


> In fact, is their website secure? Look at what I am looking at when I look at my order history (I hae never ordered anything from them, and this is not me below:
> a few minutes ago I was looking at someone else's details :shakehead



Did you click on a fenix-store.com link previously?

Their website has a strange design. It lets you paste session information so that if you're logged in, you can paste a URL which contains your login session information. So the website thinks whoever clicks on that URL is you. The first link in this thread had that problem. I just logged him out.


----------



## CoolHands (Sep 30, 2007)

I don't know. Very weird cos it won't do it now even if I click the previous link.

could you do me a favour and try adding that light to you cart and seeing if it will accept it? I can't get it to work.


----------



## NA8 (Sep 30, 2007)

musicalfruit said:


> Their website has a strange design. It lets you paste session information so that if you're logged in, you can paste a URL which contains your login session information. So the website thinks whoever clicks on that URL is you. The first link in this thread had that problem. I just logged him out.



Usually a website goes to https secure mode when you order something. Fenixstore.com seems to always be in https secure mode. 

edit: oops, it appears it's the bookmark I made that does that. Probably from one of those hot URLs.

edit: well then again, looks like it shifts into https mode as soon as you click on a product getting off the front page.


----------



## csinsc (Sep 30, 2007)

Curious_character said:


> I find it interesting that so many people reported that they couldn't see the difference between P1D CE medium and high modes (when using a lithium primary cell) -- which is a 100% brightness increase --, but they're so enthused about a Q5 which brings at most a 30% increase over lower XR-E bins. The placebo effect is alive and well!
> 
> c_c


 
I see a nice increase in brightness in my P1D CE when I switch from med to hi modes...

I can't wait to get my new Q5...


----------



## steve_vance (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm tempted to order a couple, but what's holding me back is the multi-stage convoluted way of switching outputs.... cripes, man, I'm a scientist and I don't know if I could figure it out sometime before I die. I didn't know Rube Goldberg was still alive and secretly working for Fenix...:naughty:
Definitely NOT the light to have as EDC if you're impaired


----------



## mossyoak (Sep 30, 2007)

steve_vance said:


> I'm tempted to order a couple, but what's holding me back is the multi-stage convoluted way of switching outputs.... cripes, man, I'm a scientist and I don't know if I could figure it out sometime before I die. I didn't know Rube Goldberg was still alive and secretly working for Fenix...:naughty:
> Definitely NOT the light to have as EDC if you're impaired



it actually very easy to use. the confusing ones are the p3d and p2d.


----------



## PayBack (Sep 30, 2007)

Do you lose much throw with the OP? Mine with the smooth didn't exactly have an ugly beam so the OP seems to cost you throw to solve a problem that didn't exist?


----------



## AlexGT (Sep 30, 2007)

I have a regular P1D Cree which I upgraded to Q5 and the Medium and High are almost the same (Blindingly bright!). Why do some people get true medium level and some don't? Does the new P1D have the same circuit as the old P1D Cree?

AlexGT


----------



## nanotech17 (Sep 30, 2007)

AlexGT said:


> I have a regular P1D Cree which I upgraded to Q5 and the Medium and High are almost the same (Blindingly bright!). Why do some people get true medium level and some don't? Does the new P1D have the same circuit as the old P1D Cree?
> 
> AlexGT



as per 4sevens post#5
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=169796


----------



## cool69rtcharger (Sep 30, 2007)

musicalfruit said:


> Did you click on a fenix-store.com link previously?
> 
> Their website has a strange design. It lets you paste session information so that if you're logged in, you can paste a URL which contains your login session information. So the website thinks whoever clicks on that URL is you. The first link in this thread had that problem. I just logged him out.



i posted about having this problem also in the Dealer's Corner but after posting that i noticed that so far this same link has logged me in to more then 3 different accounts so i dont think that is really what is going on


----------



## rantanplan (Sep 30, 2007)

Interesting ... protecting the privacy of their customers still isn´t a priority for fenix-store. This "security hole" happened some time ago and fenix-store said, they would do something, IIRC ...

@ all: Don´t post links to fenix-store.com if you are logged in ... noticeable if the link is a "https" one and contains a long session id string.


----------



## Curious_character (Sep 30, 2007)

AlexGT said:


> I have a regular P1D Cree which I upgraded to Q5 and the Medium and High are almost the same (Blindingly bright!). Why do some people get true medium level and some don't? Does the new P1D have the same circuit as the old P1D Cree?
> 
> AlexGT


According to an earlier posting by 4sevens, the new P1D CE has the same circuit as the old one. This means you lose all modes except high and strobe if you use a 3.7 volt rechargeable Li-ion cell in it (until the battery is discharged some), and the low, medium, and high settings are all the same. But when the light is operating with full functionality, it can be hard to see much difference between medium and high levels in a white-wall test despite the 2:1 light level difference because of the way our eyes function. It can be quite noticeable outside, though, since you'll light things 1.4 times as far away on high than you will on medium, at the same brightness. Going to a Q5 will increase your throw only about 14%, though, so I'm very skeptical that many people could really tell the difference between a Q5 and P4 emitter in a side-by-side test. If the beam shapes were even slightly different, I think it would be impossible.

One thing I just thought of, though -- the Q5 seems to have a higher forward voltage than the P4. I think this means that a P1D CE - Q5 would begin operating with all modes quite a bit sooner than a P1D CE -P4 if you started both out at the same time with a freshly charged 3.7 volt Li-ion cell.

c_c


----------



## PayBack (Sep 30, 2007)

Curious_character said:


> Going to a Q5 will increase your throw only about 14%,



Which will be lost going from smooth to MOP reflector?


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Sep 30, 2007)

PayBack said:


> Do you lose much throw with the OP? Mine with the smooth didn't exactly have an ugly beam so the OP seems to cost you throw to solve a problem that didn't exist?



I'm trying to find out the answer to that myself! My original P1D CE doesn't have a perfect beam, but I'm not a white wall hunter and the beam really isn't that bad. I'd hate to give up throw for smoothness, since I was okay with the original slightly-blotchy beam.


----------



## Curious_character (Sep 30, 2007)

I don't have two reflectors for the same L2D size light, but I did compare two different L2Ds, one with OP and one with a plain reflector. Their total light output was about the same, but the brightness of the main beam (lux level) was about 30% less for the OP light. Assuming that the two lights would put out about the same amount with the same reflector, it means that a Q5 light with OP reflector would have just about the same peak brightness (or "throw") as a P4 light with smooth reflector. It would light up a larger area, though, at that same illumination level. So the Q5 basically gives you a smoother and floodier beam with no throw penalty over a P4.

c_c


----------



## almejia16 (Sep 30, 2007)

to the ones who already have their P1D CE Q5, do you have any pictures of the beams this little flashlght can give. And also a side by side comparison with other flashlights. thanks.:wave:


----------



## mossyoak (Oct 1, 2007)

ill try a get a pic of the p1d-ce q5 and my PD-s both on high. its quite impressive.


----------



## Patriot (Oct 1, 2007)

Joe Talmadge said:


> I'm trying to find out the answer to that myself! My original P1D CE doesn't have a perfect beam, but I'm not a white wall hunter and the beam really isn't that bad. I'd hate to give up throw for smoothness, since I was okay with the original slightly-blotchy beam.


 
this is a very un-scientific comparison experiment but I just took my P1D-CE outside along with my P3D-CE Rebel. The P3D Rebel OP on turbo out throws the P1D smooth. When the P3D is on high they're have nearly identical throw with the P1D edging out the P3D very very slightly. My very best guess says that the P1D Q5 will out throw the P1D-CE smooth by a tiny margin.


----------



## cryhavok (Oct 1, 2007)

I already have a P1D Q5 w/ OP reflector on the way...and have a P1D Q5 w/ SMO reflector to be shipped on October 2nd (as the site says)...I'll post some lux @ 1 meter measurements and beamshots when I receive the lights.


----------



## MikeSalt (Oct 1, 2007)

Took all of two seconds from seeing the P1D-CE Q5s available, to hitting the 'buy now' button. I currently have an original P1D-CE, so the higher-output emitter and textured reflector will be much appreciated.


----------



## 700club (Oct 1, 2007)

rantanplan said:


> Interesting ... protecting the privacy of their customers still isn´t a priority for fenix-store. This "security hole" happened some time ago and fenix-store said, they would do something, IIRC ...
> 
> @ all: Don´t post links to fenix-store.com if you are logged in ... noticeable if the link is a "https" one and contains a long session id string.


I agree, someone elses information comes up when I click the link. Let's just say I did not complete my order!


----------



## musicalfruit (Oct 1, 2007)

700club said:


> I agree, someone elses information comes up when I click the link. Let's just say I did not complete my order!



Yeah, weird design. I hope they fix this problem soon before someone gets bitten by it.

I noticed that the OP edited his message to omit the URL but the very next message (by cool69rtcharger) quotes the URL. So perhaps cool69rtcharger or a mod can edit that message as well. But I don't think it's an issue once you log out so it might not make any difference.


----------



## cool69rtcharger (Oct 1, 2007)

musicalfruit said:


> Yeah, weird design. I hope they fix this problem soon before someone gets bitten by it.
> 
> I noticed that the OP edited his message to omit the URL but the very next message (by cool69rtcharger) quotes the URL. So perhaps cool69rtcharger or a mod can edit that message as well. But I don't think it's an issue once you log out so it might not make any difference.



sorry didnt know he did that


----------



## RonnieBarlow (Oct 1, 2007)

Got mine today!

Very, very nice light. It's visibly brighter than the original P1D CE, and marginally brighter than the Q2. I have no means to take beamshots or measure true lumens (etc.), but to my naked eyes the difference in brightness is definitely visible.

Fit and finish is typical Fenix quality. Tint is a bit warmer than my Q2, but definitely cooler than the Rebel P2D I own.

Overall, I am *very* pleased.


----------



## 276 (Oct 1, 2007)

waiting on mine should see it in a day or so


----------



## Joshatdot (Oct 2, 2007)

...I must addicted to LED FL's now...within one week I've ordered two CREE Q4's from DX...and I just ordered my second P1D CE Q5, the Silver one hopefully with the SMO reflector.


----------



## olrac (Oct 2, 2007)

Joshatdot said:


> ...I must addicted to LED FL's now...within one week I've ordered two CREE Q4's from DX...and I just ordered my second P1D CE Q5, the Silver one hopefully with the SMO reflector.


 

Depends when you ordered it, the first batch had OP relector and the second (and last according to the fenix-store site) batch of 35 had Smooth (which is what I ordered).


----------



## Joshatdot (Oct 3, 2007)

olrac said:


> Depends when you ordered it, the first batch had OP relector and the second (and last according to the fenix-store site) batch of 35 had Smooth (which is what I ordered).



I placed my order for the Silver SMO afew mins before I did my last post.

- I just checked Fenix-Store..they no longer list the Silver P1D Q5's


----------



## olrac (Oct 3, 2007)

Joshatdot said:


> I placed my order for the Silver SMO afew mins before I did my last post.
> 
> - I just checked Fenix-Store..they no longer list the Silver P1D Q5's



If you just ordered it more than likely it will be smooth. If not let me know I might be willing to trade OP for SM


----------



## robo21 (Oct 3, 2007)

WallaceD said:


> Got mine today!
> 
> Very, very nice light. It's visibly brighter than the original P1D CE, and marginally brighter than the Q2. I have no means to take beamshots or measure true lumens (etc.), but to my naked eyes the difference in brightness is definitely visible.
> 
> ...


 
How does the beam tint compare with your Q2? Mine is very yellow/greenish and not at all what I expected. Apparently, I'm not alone. https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/176354&goto=newpost


----------



## Nathan (Oct 3, 2007)

Just ordered mine (black finish), and had no problems during the order process.


----------



## StandardBattery (Oct 3, 2007)

I got a Silver one today, not from Fenix Store, that one is still in the mail I guess. The Silver is quite nice, a light gray silver. Mine has a very nice white tint. Compared to my regular P1D-CE the tint is pretty close, maybe a little whiter on high. As for intensity, low, and medium look about the same, and high is noticably brighter, but not earth shattering or anything.

I attached the head to a new black Leef body, and I'm still trying to decide if I like the two tone and the Leef interface better. The leef body had an ever so slightly larger gap between the head when tightened. This is unfortunate since you don't need to twist it any more a flush mount would have been cosmetically a lot nicer. 

I had to lube the threads on the head; they were dry.

All the P1D-CE lights are quite amazing. I can't wait to try the new out outside.


----------



## Benner (Oct 3, 2007)

I have ordered mine. Really looking forward to it's arrival.

Is is recommended to put lube on o-rings and threads etc? What should be used?


----------



## StandardBattery (Oct 3, 2007)

*Update:* I would say my P1D-CEs maybe have bit of a green tint in the hot spot. I just compared it to my new L2T v2 RB80, and side by side my P1D-CE P4/Q5 both appear to have a little green. While they also appear to be a bit brighter. I have to confirm the intesity under different conditions though. There is nothing that I'm worried about, but I can see why some people say they like the warmer Rebel tint. Enjoy... man did I get a lot of great stuff today! :twothumbs


----------



## cool69rtcharger (Oct 3, 2007)

i like this light and i must say it has a nice little warning when the light is on in your pocket... it gets nice and hot fast it seems.


----------



## tony22r (Oct 4, 2007)

I just ordered a P1D CE Q5 Natural.
Can't wait to get it.

Some questions..

1. Anybody using rechargable 3.0V RCR123 with this light? Any issues?

2. Can one Polish the OP reflector smooth?
(is it solid metal? or chrome on plastic?)


This is my first Fenix light.. pretty excited )


----------



## Joshatdot (Oct 4, 2007)

How long did the shipping take for those who ordered from Fenix-Store?


----------



## robo21 (Oct 4, 2007)

Joshatdot said:


> How long did the shipping take for those who ordered from Fenix-Store?


 
Pretty quick for 1st class mail. Mine was ordered on Thursday and received on Monday.


----------



## RonnieBarlow (Oct 4, 2007)

robo21 said:


> How does the beam tint compare with your Q2? Mine is very yellow/greenish and not at all what I expected. Apparently, I'm not alone. https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/176354&goto=newpost



The tint is very, very white. There is no yellow or green at all. 

Like I said before, it is definitely a warmer tint than the Q2. I would still say it's on the cool side, though.


----------



## robo21 (Oct 4, 2007)

WallaceD said:


> The tint is very, very white. No yellow or green at all. It is definitely a warmer tint than the Q2, but I would still say it's on the cool side.


 
Thanks, for the reply. I may have to get an exchange.


----------



## FlashlightPhreak (Oct 4, 2007)

Got my P1D C E Q5 (cool color = Silver !!!!, looks more like titanium than silver.) in the mail today. Pretty darn bright compared to my other Fenix's... I'm happy, ordered it Saturday from David and recvd today (Thursday).

Can't wait til darkness falls over the city to test it outside.


----------



## andylondon (Oct 4, 2007)

Having purchased a P1D Q5 with a smooth reflector, i immediately tested it against my P1D CE also with a smooth reflector. While white wall hunting, i noticed that the Q5 has a warmer white light and the increase in power in all modes negligible. This is due to the fact that not all L.E.D's are created equal, even if they do come from the same bin. Those of you who are lucky enough to win the L.E.D lottery will probably notice a significant increase in power over the CE version. 

My P1D CE is a cold white light with a slight hint of blue. I consider this colour to be a brilliant white. I was disappointed with the Q5, i had hoped it would also be a brilliant white, only more powerful, similar to my P3D CE :twothumbs. As a result of this, i will be returning my new torch and hope to find out more information about the P3D Q5 which will be available from 19th October, 2007. 

I would be interested to know if anyone else has found the P1D Q5 to be a warmer white light than the CE version?


----------



## moldyoldy (Oct 4, 2007)

Beam colors? Here is some input, all from my relatively recent orders: I ordered two P1D-CE-Q5 with orange peel reflectors in different orders. One P1D-CE-Q5 unit has a very white beam, perhaps a slight bluish cast to it. The other P1D-CE-Q5 unit has a definitely warmer beam, maybe a _touch_ of yellow/green, but no where as warm as a very warm P3D-Rebel100. By comparison, an older P1D-CE unit with a smooth reflector is white with rings due to the smooth reflector. One P3D-Rebel 100 has a very warm beam, almost orange/rose colored, and getting on the edge of what I consider acceptable. By comparison, another P3D-Rebel 100 has a very clean white beam. Nevertheless, I consider all of them w/in acceptable range of beam colors. All of the lights when used by themselves and not in a white-wall test, are quite usable. Yes, I have returned lights for a bad tint, usually when it reaches something in the flavor of greenish. Ugh!

As for brightness, both of the P1D-CE-Q5 units are clearly brighter than the P1D-CE units, which in turn is brighter than a P1-CE unit, which in turn is brighter than a P1 unit. In my collection so far, before they leave my hands, the brightness of nearly all of the Fenix lights has been fairly consistent with the _relative_ numbers provided on the Fenix-Store website. The L0D-CE or L0D-RB80 units were nearly the same brightness, consistent with only a change from 50 to 60 lumens. The eye simply is not able to readily differentiate that small of a difference. I have no ability to measure an absolute lumen output. I can only compare units and observe that this or that seems brighter or not as bright. Unfortunately the beam spot/spill mix changes between units making it harder to compare.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Oct 4, 2007)

andylondon said:


> As a result of this, i will be returning my new torch and hope to find out more information about the P3D Q5 which will be available from 19th October, 2007.


 
Where did you hear this? Are they planning on releasing any other Q5 lights?


----------



## moldyoldy (Oct 4, 2007)

If I have any real gripe about Fenix lights, it is the related to the full-power pre-flash at the instant of turn-on when the power was supposed to be "low". I sent back 3 Fenix lights because of that: L2D-R100, and a couple P2Ds. Really really irritating! For that matter, if you watch very carefully, the L0D-RB80 has a very slight pre-flash at the instant of turn-on, but it is so short that it is not bothersome. The P3D-R100 and the P1D-CE or P1D-CE-Q5 does NOT exhibit that regrettable symptom. As a matter of fact, the P1D-CE-Q5 almost seems to very quickly ramp the brightness up to the correct level at turn-on. Rather the opposite of a full-power pre-flash. Whether that pre-flash is intended or not, it is quite unacceptable!


----------



## olrac (Oct 4, 2007)

andylondon said:


> Having purchased a P1D Q5 with a smooth reflector, i immediately tested it against my P1D CE also with a smooth reflector. While white wall hunting, i noticed that the Q5 has a warmer white light and the increase in power in all modes negligible. This is due to the fact that not all L.E.D's are created equal, even if they do come from the same bin. Those of you who are lucky enough to win the L.E.D lottery will probably notice a significant increase in power over the CE version.
> 
> My P1D CE is a cold white light with a slight hint of blue. I consider this colour to be a brilliant white. I was disappointed with the Q5, i had hoped it would also be a brilliant white, only more powerful, similar to my P3D CE :twothumbs. As a result of this, i will be returning my new torch and hope to find out more information about the P3D Q5 which will be available from 19th October, 2007.
> 
> I would be interested to know if anyone else has found the P1D Q5 to be a warmer white light than the CE version?




This sort of attitude towards the fenix-store's liberal return policy is why more and more companies tend to charge restocking fees. No where on the Fenix-store site does it say it will be more brilliant than your current light nor that you will prefer its' tint. I t sounds more like the "next best thing" syndrome. Just remember there will always be a "new and improved" just around the corner. Buy a light (or any other product) on its own merits.


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Oct 4, 2007)

How are you guys ordering SMO reflectors? Both P1D CE Q5s on fenix-store are listed as "These have a special prototype MOP (medium orange peel) texture reflector to smooth out the beam." I can't find any way to order a SMO


----------



## DonnyD (Oct 4, 2007)

I held out about a minute-and-a-half before I was throwing money at the fenix-store today, myself. The P1D Q5 looks good from here.


----------



## olrac (Oct 4, 2007)

There was a second batch of 35 of the silver P1D Q5s that had smooth reflectors only. I have one coming tomorrow.


----------



## robo21 (Oct 4, 2007)

andylondon said:


> Having purchased a P1D Q5 with a smooth reflector, i immediately tested it against my P1D CE also with a smooth reflector. While white wall hunting, i noticed that the Q5 has a warmer white light and the increase in power in all modes negligible. This is due to the fact that not all L.E.D's are created equal, even if they do come from the same bin. Those of you who are lucky enough to win the L.E.D lottery will probably notice a significant increase in power over the CE version.
> 
> My P1D CE is a cold white light with a slight hint of blue. I consider this colour to be a brilliant white. I was disappointed with the Q5, i had hoped it would also be a brilliant white, only more powerful, similar to my P3D CE :twothumbs. As a result of this, i will be returning my new torch and hope to find out more information about the P3D Q5 which will be available from 19th October, 2007.
> 
> I would be interested to know if anyone else has found the P1D Q5 to be a warmer white light than the CE version?


 
I don't know that I would call it "warmer." I'd call it yellow/greenish and not very pleasant. Some have reported their beams are brilliant white. So I don't know if this is a unit to unit variation or just a variance subjective opionions.


----------



## 276 (Oct 4, 2007)

moldyoldy said:


> If I have any real gripe about Fenix lights, it is the related to the full-power pre-flash at the instant of turn-on when the power was supposed to be "low". I sent back 3 Fenix lights because of that: L2D-R100, and a couple P2Ds. Really really irritating! For that matter, if you watch very carefully, the L0D-RB80 has a very slight pre-flash at the instant of turn-on, but it is so short that it is not bothersome. The P3D-R100 and the P1D-CE or P1D-CE-Q5 does NOT exhibit that regrettable symptom. As a matter of fact, the P1D-CE-Q5 almost seems to very quickly ramp the brightness up to the correct level at turn-on. Rather the opposite of a full-power pre-flash. Whether that pre-flash is intended or not, it is quite unacceptable!


 I have the same problem on my p2d-R100 & L2D-R100 but it doesn't bother me to much.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Oct 5, 2007)

olrac said:


> This sort of attitude towards the fenix-store's liberal return policy is why more and more companies tend to charge restocking fees. No where on the Fenix-store site does it say it will be more brilliant than your current light nor that you will prefer its' tint. I t sounds more like the "next best thing" syndrome. Just remember there will always be a "new and improved" just around the corner. Buy a light (or any other product) on its own merits.


+1


----------



## Joshatdot (Oct 5, 2007)

FlashlightPhreak said:


> Got my P1D C E Q5 (cool color = Silver !!!!, looks more like titanium than silver.) in the mail today. Pretty darn bright compared to my other Fenix's... I'm happy, *ordered it Saturday from David and recvd today (Thursday)*.
> 
> Can't wait til darkness falls over the city to test it outside.



I also ordered mine on Sat Sept 30th...I haven't got it yet..hopefully tomarrow.


----------



## andylondon (Oct 5, 2007)

robo21 said:


> I don't know that I would call it "warmer." I'd call it yellow/greenish and not very pleasant. Some have reported their beams are brilliant white. So I don't know if this is a unit to unit variation or just a variance subjective opionions.


 

I think it could be a bit of both. The UK distributor i purchased mine from, recieved 15 units from Fenix and compared the beams, as he too is into quality lights. He assured me that the one he sent me was the best that he had. He said the other 14 had a green tint, which isn't to my liking. I guess it comes down to personal preference.


----------



## robo21 (Oct 5, 2007)

andylondon said:


> I think it could be a bit of both. The UK distributor i purchased mine from, recieved 15 units from Fenix and compared the beams, as he too is into quality lights. He assured me that the one he sent me was the best that he had. He said the other 14 had a green tint, which isn't to my liking. I guess it comes down to personal preference.


 
Hmm, that many! 1 out of 14 is not a good ratio!


----------



## andylondon (Oct 5, 2007)

olrac said:


> This sort of attitude towards the fenix-store's liberal return policy is why more and more companies tend to charge restocking fees. No where on the Fenix-store site does it say it will be more brilliant than your current light nor that you will prefer its' tint. I t sounds more like the "next best thing" syndrome. Just remember there will always be a "new and improved" just around the corner. Buy a light (or any other product) on its own merits.


 

I purchased mine from the UK distributor, and not Fenix store. Here in the UK we have a 30 day, no quibble, money back guarantee, as the distributors know they are selling quality products and will have no problems in selling out of stocks in a short period of time. Before i purchased the P1D Q5 i expressed that i wanted one with a cold white with a hint of blue, and that was the only type that i would like. As he too is a meticulous person, he understood my request and assured me that my requirement would be met, as he understood about the different tints and the beam profile. 

I was assured by Fenix that the P1D Q5 would be similar to the CE version, only more powerful. As they are the manufacturer of this phenomenally good light, i had no reason to doubt them.


----------



## andylondon (Oct 5, 2007)

Joe Talmadge said:


> How are you guys ordering SMO reflectors? Both P1D CE Q5s on fenix-store are listed as "These have a special prototype MOP (medium orange peel) texture reflector to smooth out the beam." I can't find any way to order a SMO


 

I did not order mine through Fenix-store, however the P1D Q5 in silver has a smooth reflector and Fenix-store has a quantity of 50, although i am not sure how many they have left now. Any distributor of Fenix worldwide can order whichever colour they require. Mine is a P1D Q5 smooth reflector in black.


----------



## andylondon (Oct 5, 2007)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> Where did you hear this? Are they planning on releasing any other Q5 lights?


 

My information comes from Fenix and that date applies to the UK market. I do not know when this will be available in the USA. I do not know whether they are planning on releasing any other Q5's as i was only interested in the P1D and P3D Q5's.


----------



## andylondon (Oct 5, 2007)

moldyoldy said:


> Beam colors? Here is some input, all from my relatively recent orders: I ordered two P1D-CE-Q5 with orange peel reflectors in different orders. One P1D-CE-Q5 unit has a very white beam, perhaps a slight bluish cast to it. The other P1D-CE-Q5 unit has a definitely warmer beam, maybe a _touch_ of yellow/green, but no where as warm as a very warm P3D-Rebel100. By comparison, an older P1D-CE unit with a smooth reflector is white with rings due to the smooth reflector. One P3D-Rebel 100 has a very warm beam, almost orange/rose colored, and getting on the edge of what I consider acceptable. By comparison, another P3D-Rebel 100 has a very clean white beam. Nevertheless, I consider all of them w/in acceptable range of beam colors. All of the lights when used by themselves and not in a white-wall test, are quite usable. Yes, I have returned lights for a bad tint, usually when it reaches something in the flavor of greenish. Ugh!
> 
> As for brightness, both of the P1D-CE-Q5 units are clearly brighter than the P1D-CE units, which in turn is brighter than a P1-CE unit, which in turn is brighter than a P1 unit. In my collection so far, before they leave my hands, the brightness of nearly all of the Fenix lights has been fairly consistent with the _relative_ numbers provided on the Fenix-Store website. The L0D-CE or L0D-RB80 units were nearly the same brightness, consistent with only a change from 50 to 60 lumens. The eye simply is not able to readily differentiate that small of a difference. I have no ability to measure an absolute lumen output. I can only compare units and observe that this or that seems brighter or not as bright. Unfortunately the beam spot/spill mix changes between units making it harder to compare.


 

As i have a good eye for detail, i am able to detect the smallest differences in lumen output. I too do not like the green tint, but agree with you that most lights produced by Fenix with different tints are perfectly usable out in the field. I think it's a case of trying to get lucky in the L.E.D lottery. Thanks for your input.


----------



## RonnieBarlow (Oct 5, 2007)

So I got my second P1D CE Q5 today. Got it in natural.

The tint is *very* warm. Not pukey or yellow, but a lot warmer than the my Q5 (in black, BTW) and much, much warmer than my Q2.

Compared to my other Q5, it does look greenish. But compared to my really green Surefire KL4, it is white as cotton.

Interestingly, I think it might be a little brighter than my black Q5. To my regular guy eye, it certainly seems brighter. Could be the tint playing tricks on me?

So yes, there is a definite variation in the Q5s. I prefer cooler tints, but I _am_ pleased with my new Q5. Even with a tint not necessarily at the top of my list, it's great.


----------



## olrac (Oct 5, 2007)

Well mine is coming tomorrow and I hope the tint isn't horrible because it is the silver version and it looked so good in the pictures I would hate to give it up. we shall see.


----------



## MikeLip (Oct 5, 2007)

WallaceD said:


> So I got my second P1D CE Q5 today. Got it in natural.
> 
> The tint is *very* warm. Not pukey or yellow, but a lot warmer than the my Q5 (in black, BTW) and much, much warmer than my Q2.
> 
> ...



Weird, eh? Mine seems white until I compare it to my Novatac. The Novatac looks pure white until I put it next to the Fenix. Then it looks slightly cool. And the Fenix now looks slightly green, Alone they both look white. The lesson? Don't compare beams!  At least, don't base your "I'm happy" decision on a comparison, just take the beam on it's own and see what you think.


----------



## lightfire (Oct 5, 2007)

MikeLip said:


> Weird, eh? Mine seems white until I compare it to my Novatac. The Novatac looks pure white until I put it next to the Fenix. Then it looks slightly cool. And the Fenix now looks slightly green, Alone they both look white. The lesson? Don't compare beams!  At least, don't base your "I'm happy" decision on a comparison, just take the beam on it's own and see what you think.



Absolutely. I was comparing mine to the Tiablo Q5 and was disappointed - not as white and kinda wimpy. But when I took it with me on a walk last light the Fenix was bright white and I kept thinking, "Wow! So much light from such a small flashlight." I LIKE IT!


----------



## RonnieBarlow (Oct 5, 2007)

MikeLip said:


> At least, don't base your "I'm happy" decision on a comparison, just take the beam on it's own and see what you think.



Exactly! I love my new Q5. I took it outside, and you know what? It's white as can be.

A flashlight is an illumination tool, and the P1D is a fantastic example.


----------



## robo21 (Oct 5, 2007)

WallaceD said:


> *A flashlight is an illumination tool*


 
Exactly the reason that it should NOT distort colors. When I use the P1D CE Q5 it distorts most colors to a sickly yellow/green cast. :sick2:

I have had no such problems with NovaTac, Tiablo A9, Ultrafire EMR 1, CREE Q2, Terralux, Amilite T5, etc. Maybe mine is really off color I don't know.


----------



## RonnieBarlow (Oct 6, 2007)

robo21 said:


> Exactly the reason that it should NOT distort colors. When I use the P1D CE Q5 it distorts most colors to a sickly yellow/green cast. :sick2:
> 
> I have had no such problems with NovaTac, Tiablo A9, Ultrafire EMR 1, CREE Q2, Terralux, Amilite T5, etc. Maybe mine is really off color I don't know.



Perhaps. None of my Fenix lights distort colors, though. Ever use a [email protected]? 

So are you going to send your P1D back, or what?


----------



## Germ (Oct 6, 2007)

I recently bought a natural P1 CE and then heard about the P1 CE Q5.

I got a natural P1 CE Q5 in the mail yesterday. The Q5 does seem noticeably brighter except in the low mode. The Q5's beam is whiter. The P1 CE's beam has a hint of blue in it.

The orange peel on the reflector looks flawless. The Q5 seems to throw as well as the P1 CE with the smooth reflector. Overall the Q5 has a more useable beam with a bigger hot spot and a brighter spill. I was kind of wondering why you would want an orange peel reflector with an LED light since they don't produce too many artifacts. I see the advantages of the orange peel now. It smooths out artifacts and ringing and gives you a broader beam which is helpful for hiking down a trail.

The only downside is that the natural finish on the head of my Q5 does not match the base. The P1 CE is all the same color, darker than the Q5 and kind of bronze looking. I wish the Q5 was finished the same. Judging from the Fenix-Store site I don't think all the Q5's are two-tone. Anyone else get a two-tone Q5?

I have no problem with the variable modes and the way they are changed. It works pretty well for me. I'll probably never use the SOS, but it is the last mode to choose, so you can just ignore it. Strobe is interesting to show people and should be a good attention getter.

The lights do get warm. I'm not sure if that will keep them from being night walking lights or not.

I'm still amazed at how bright these lights are. The lights are brighter than my Surfire E2D, probably twice as bright as my L1P, and should be more than enough for just about any situation.


----------



## robo21 (Oct 6, 2007)

Germ said:


> I recently bought a natural P1 CE and then heard about the P1 CE Q5.
> 
> I got a natural P1 CE Q5 in the mail yesterday. The Q5 does seem noticeably brighter except in the low mode. The Q5's beam is whiter. The P1 CE's beam has a hint of blue in it.
> 
> ...


 
My natural P1 Q5's colors match perfectly. Wanna trade? :naughty: :devil:


----------



## fluke (Oct 6, 2007)

It's a lottery to be honest.
I have had lights from Fenix Store and UK Distributors and the tints vary from light to light, even when the lights are identical.

The tint is obviously not important to Fenix.

If you are not happy, get a light and mod it, all sorted then.


----------



## Germ (Oct 6, 2007)

robo21 said:


> My natural P1 Q5's colors match perfectly. Wanna trade? :naughty: :devil:


 
Ermm... no 

Of course the most important thing is the beam quality and my Q5 is pretty good.

One of the guys at work was wanting me to get the P1 CE finished in Realtree camo. Now I have more reason to do it with the Q5.


----------



## andylondon (Oct 6, 2007)

MikeLip said:


> Weird, eh? Mine seems white until I compare it to my Novatac. The Novatac looks pure white until I put it next to the Fenix. Then it looks slightly cool. And the Fenix now looks slightly green, Alone they both look white. The lesson? Don't compare beams!  At least, don't base your "I'm happy" decision on a comparison, just take the beam on it's own and see what you think.


 

I tested my P1D Q5 by itself and i wasn't happy with the beam. Even though my light has a smooth reflector, the beam quality seems to be more like medium orange peel. It also doesn't seem to be that bright or white. When i tested my P1D CE by itself the beam is solid and is a bright, white light. That's why i was slightly disappointed with my new P1D Q5.


----------



## Germ (Oct 7, 2007)

I went for another walk last night. I did a quick check between the P1D CE and the Q5 version and I still like the Q5 better.

I tried the Q5 on high and within a couple of minutes it was very warm. Left on medium the light stayed comfortably warm and still put out plenty of light. I wouldn't use either the P1D CE or the Q5 on high for extended periods because of how hot the lights get.


----------



## bondr006 (Oct 7, 2007)

Well, I just ordered my P1D CE SE Q5 natural, and now comes the wait. After reading four pages about it....the anxiety has set in




I paid for priority shipping, so I should see it by Wednesday. Looks like a great light that just might replace the LOD CE on my key chain. 180 lumen key chain light....Yeah buddy


----------



## jasonsmaglites (Oct 7, 2007)

i cant wait for the 2aa version with a q5!
if i order it and don't like the tint, will fenix store let me return it?


----------



## bondr006 (Oct 7, 2007)

jasonsmaglites said:


> i cant wait for the 2aa version with a q5!
> if i order it and don't like the tint, will fenix store let me return it?





olrac said:


> This sort of attitude towards the fenix-store's liberal return policy is why more and more companies tend to charge restocking fees. No where on the Fenix-store site does it say it will be more brilliant than your current light nor that you will prefer its' tint. It sounds more like the "next best thing" syndrome. Just remember there will always be a "new and improved" just around the corner. Buy a light (or any other product) on its own merits.



WTH???


----------



## gorkon (Oct 7, 2007)

Got my P1D CE Q5 in black yesterday. Overall, I continue to be impressed with Fenix. Compared to my P2D CE Q2, the Q5 is brighter at all power levels. "Primary" on the Q5 is noticeably brighter than the Q2 on "high". Q5 on maximum is also noticeably brighter than my Q2 on turbo. Of course this is highly dependent upon the LEDs I have (my Q2 could be on the low end, Q5 at the high, etc.).

Tint is slightly greenish (especially on low) and makes my Q2 look rose colored. In use, though, it makes no difference as in most conditions it looks pure white and in some situations, bluish.

Light does get very warm on max, but so much light is produced in primary mode, that max can be reserved for when you need to reach out a bit further for a brief period. Primary produces a lot of light for almost 3 hrs on a single cell.

What is nice about this twisty is that it can be adjusted off and any side pressure applied to the head turns it on. This allows it to be used in a "tactical" fashion (under or overhanded) and since the primary setting is followed by maximum, a quick off-on with the thumb puts it at maximum very easily.

This is my 4th Fenix now and it is definitely a keeper....


----------



## StandardBattery (Oct 8, 2007)

The more I use the P1D-Q5 the more I like it. Definetly an upgrade in output from my regular P1D-CE. I'm trying the Q5 with a 3V RCR123, and a Leef Body. I ordered a couple, but one is missing in action. Definetly happy I orded from 2 places or I'd be pulling my hair out.

I'm not quite as happy with the Leef body as I thought I would be, but it is growing on me. I need to use it in the field more.

The P1D really is a wonderful little light that just keeps getting better with new LEDs. The closer-to-perfect P1D would lose the Strobe and SOS modes.


----------



## Joshatdot (Oct 8, 2007)

I did get mine on Thursday the 4th, it was being held at my neighbors. Both myself & my parents were going to be out this weekend, and they told the neighbors. As per usual the neighbors picked up the mail when we are all gone.

I used the light quite a few times this weekend camping at KOA in Leavenworth, WA. All my friends were AMAZED how tiny it was & how bright it was.

Anywho, I did notice it has a very slight green tint to it as others here have also stated. My friends did not really see the slight green tint, but I could.

Also when I got home tonight, my 2nd P1D (Silver w/SMO) was sitting on my desk just waiting! I plopped in a fresh Duracell Ultra CR123 in it, and did a side by side color difference.

My Silver one had a very nice, very white, maybe very slight blue tint to it. My Natural ones slight green was more noticeable side-by-side, but all by itself its not that different.

I'll post some beam & color shots tomorrow.


----------



## robo21 (Oct 8, 2007)

jasonsmaglites said:


> i cant wait for the 2aa version with a q5!
> if i order it and don't like the tint, will fenix store let me return it?


 
Sure, why not?! Their policy is 30 day money back guarantee. While I don't think it's fair to buy 10, 20, 30 or more lights and cherry pick the beam tint, then return all but one. There is absolutely NOTHING wrong with returning a light that you are dissatisfied with.


----------



## europium (Oct 8, 2007)

steve_vance said:


> I'm tempted to order a couple, but what's holding me back is the multi-stage convoluted way of switching outputs.... cripes, man, I'm a scientist and I don't know if I could figure it out sometime before I die. *I didn't know Rube Goldberg was still alive* and secretly working for Fenix...:naughty:
> Definitely NOT the light to have as EDC if you're impaired


Interesting enough, here is a picture of such a machine (warning = 3MB) to turn on a flashlight: 

*How to turn on a flashlight--the hard way*


> Purdue University students Kevin Hollingsworth, left, and Shawn Jordan leap into the air after their creation won the 18th annual Rube Goldberg Machine Contest. *Their machine took 125 steps to remove two batteries from a flashlight, replace them and then turn on the flashlight.*


Full article here: 

*Purdue's Rube Goldberg three-peat takes national spotlight*
excerpt:


> ... Teams in the competition, which took place in the Purdue Armory on the university's West Lafayette, Ind., campus, had to create machines that would replace batteries in a flashlight and turn it on using a minimum of 20 steps that employed principles of engineering and physics. While all of the teams used more than required, the winning machine's 125 steps were by far the most....


----------



## robo21 (Oct 8, 2007)

steve_vance said:


> I'm tempted to order a couple, but what's holding me back is the multi-stage convoluted way of switching outputs.... cripes, man, I'm a scientist and I don't know if I could figure it out sometime before I die. I didn't know Rube Goldberg was still alive and secretly working for Fenix...:naughty:
> Definitely NOT the light to have as EDC if you're impaired


 
If you don't like the Fenix UI, then a much simpler, inexpensive way to go is the 5 mode Ultrafire EMR1 ($27) and a nice white beam.


----------



## Matt Sutton (Oct 8, 2007)

Do your P1D Q5's flash when switching between low modes like the P2D's do?


----------



## robo21 (Oct 8, 2007)

Matt Sutton said:


> Do your P1D Q5's flash when switching between low modes like the P2D's do?


 
The switching sequence on mine is as follows: High - Turbo - Low - Strobe - SOS. When switching from Turbo to Low there is a momentary blast of high level light then the light dims to low.


----------



## MikeLip (Oct 8, 2007)

robo21 said:


> The switching sequence on mine is as follows: High - Turbo - Low - Strobe - SOS. When switching from Turbo to Low there is a momentary blast of high level light then the light dims to low.



Mine behaves the same way. Mildly annoyoing but not any big deal.


----------



## Matt Sutton (Oct 8, 2007)

Thank you! It sounds like it has the same behavior, but it may not be quite as irritating since it follows the max mode anyway.


----------



## almejia16 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Any beam shots yet guys?:thinking:*


----------



## mossyoak (Oct 9, 2007)

mine is med-high-low-strobe-SOS. i would prefer it to go low-med-high-strobe-SOS.


----------



## ScubaSnyder (Oct 9, 2007)

I received my q5 today, but the light had some problems turning on so I had to send it back.


----------



## Khaytsus (Oct 9, 2007)

ScubaSnyder said:


> I received my q5 today, but the light had some problems turning on so I had to send it back.



https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/176809

Not related, I hope?


----------



## olrac (Oct 9, 2007)

I got the first of two silver Q5 P1Ds today, this one is smooth reflector and the MOP reflector is coming early next week, and if I like there are 6 more I have access to and christmas is just around the corner HO HO HO!

Anyway the smooth that came today is OUSTANDING!!!!!!!!!!! 
The tint is fabulous, and output is right there with my P3D Rebel!
And the silver finish....how shall we say.... is to die for!
(can you tell i like it?)


----------



## thesmacker11 (Oct 10, 2007)

Well I got all my fenix's from fenix-store.com and I just got my p1d-ce q5 silver smooth reflector. But its not silver... its the color of my p1d-ce q5 natural but MUCH MUCH darker... its like poop brown color...is it suppose to look like that? Or did I get screwed over or something?


----------



## robo21 (Oct 10, 2007)

thesmacker11 said:


> Well I got all my fenix's from fenix-store.com and I just got my p1d-ce q5 silver smooth reflector. But its not silver... its the color of my p1d-ce q5 natural but MUCH MUCH darker... its like poop brown color...is it suppose to look like that? Or did I get screwed over or something?


 
You aren't screwed over at all. They will exchange it for you if you want - assuming they have any silver units left. It sounds like you'd probably prefer anything other than "poop brown" though. I don't blame you. Who knows though, it might be a collector's item! :naughty: 

In a case like this you shouldn't have to pay return shipping, they should have seen it prior to shipment. How's the beam tint? The beam on mine is greenish. Mine's going back as well I think.


----------



## thesmacker11 (Oct 10, 2007)

Well I have a bad flu right now and its raining outside so I cant go outside and test it but testing it inside, the poop color (supposed silver) is smooth reflector (at least thats right :laughing and its a bit brighter center beam than the OP q5. There is no abnormal tint on mine and it was just that I bought the silver smooth just for the silver + smooth reflector lol. I already got 3 p1d-ce's (the very first ones) 1 of each color, and a p1d-ce q5 natural. Heh just wanted a p1d-ce q5 smooth silver


----------



## shelly (Oct 10, 2007)

My P1D CE Q5 arrived today.

I am not happy wih the green tint.

And although the web site indicates 

"These have a special prototype MOP (medium orange peel) texture reflector to smooth out the beam.
Also, they have a special engraving to indicate it's special and limited production status:
www.Fenix-Store.com Special Edition Q5"

mine only Says Fenix P1D--no special engraving--and it has a silver reflector, not the orange one.

Could I have been sent the wrong light? The box indicates it's the Q5 version.

Also, how do you contact the Fexin store as I can't find any information on their web site.

I already have purchased 2 of the original P1s from them in the past, and also got a P1D in this order to give as a gift.

Shelly


----------



## robo21 (Oct 10, 2007)

shelly said:


> My P1D CE Q5 arrived today.
> 
> I am not happy wih the green tint.
> 
> ...


 
Sorry to hear that you also got a green tint.  You can contact the folks at the Fenix Store here: https://www.fenix-store.com/contact_us.php?osCsid=2ffd74e05491c6d8874da3ddd5f472f0

Good luck.


----------



## Lite_me (Oct 10, 2007)

shelly said:


> "These have a special prototype MOP (medium orange peel) texture reflector to smooth out the beam.
> 
> 
> mine only Says Fenix P1D--no special engraving--and it has a silver reflector, not the orange one.
> ...


Shelly, 
MOP (medium orange peel) means the texture of the reflector, not the color. As in, like the peel of an orange.


----------



## bondr006 (Oct 10, 2007)

Hi Shelly,

The Fenix-Store.com phone number is *678-608-0308*. Great people there, and I guarantee they will rectify the problem.



shelly said:


> Also, how do you contact the Fexin store as I can't find any information on their web site.
> 
> Shelly


----------



## shelly (Oct 10, 2007)

Lite_me said:


> Shelly,
> MOP (medium orange peel) means the texture of the reflector, not the color. As in, like the peel of an orange.



Thanks for the clarification. I was mistaken as the texture has that look to it. 

And thanks also to others who helped me contact the Fenix Store. I did find the tiny Q5 engraving on the head with their help.

So my problem remains with the green tint, which isn't noticeable outside but is inside, and not with wall shots but gives green tint to the entire house.

What was impressive, though, was the new P1 CE that I also received to give as a gift this Xmas. It had a pure white light that was easily brighter than my original P1 (my edc), running with a rcr123a.

I am returning the Q5 either for an exchange or just for a new P1 CE. Will decide tonight after trying the Q5 one more time.

Thanks for the help.

Shelly


----------



## Nathan (Oct 10, 2007)

I had an engraving issue with a P3D RB100. David at fenix-store replaced the unit fairly quickly.

I've had my P1D CE Q5 (MOP reflector) for several days. Compared to my P1D P4 (smooth reflector), it has a warmer tint, larger hot spot and, surprisingly, slightly better throw. I was expecting throw to suffer due to the OP reflector, but that's not the case. I can definitely see the improvement in output as well. Overall, I'm very satisfied with the Q5.


----------



## 4sevens (Oct 10, 2007)

shelly said:


> Thanks for the clarification. I was mistaken as the texture has that look to it.
> 
> And thanks also to others who helped me contact the Fenix Store. I did find the tiny Q5 engraving on the head with their help.
> 
> ...


Hi everyone,

Keep in mind that the tint will also shift due to how hard you drive the LED.
There is an approximate 40x difference in drive current between the low and 
the high, therefore the tint shift is very noticable. You'll either get
a very warm low or a very cold blue on high. Unfortunately this actually 
happens with ALL LED's.

Here's some statistics, of all tint complaints, about 33% complains of the tint
being too blue. 66% complain that it's too warm. However, of the lights
sent back to us, about 40% we have observe to have no tint extremes.
In fact most of those 40% are opposite of what people complain about.
(i.e. something is too warm but we find that it's on the cooler spectrum or
vice versa) This tells us that tint is highly subjective. If someone prefers
6000k temperature, then anything under that will seem warm. If someone
prefers 3000K, then anything above will seem like angry HID blue. 

If we really want to get technical and accurate, if you make comments
that your LED light is perfect, warm or blue, you should qualify your
statement with what K temperature is your preference. Otherwise,
your tint observations cannot be qualitied and misleads people to think
we're selling poor LED's. Of all the people who say their tint was perfect,
for all you know it could be puke green or angry blue to someone else. 
:shrug:

Anyway, on to a similar topic. On low, Fenix lights are optimized for
the highest lumen pre watt possible. All Fenix'es drive the LED between 
20-30ma. Understandably the tint will be warmer than on high or max.
However, there is an incredible benefit that is much overlooked. Here is
a lumen per watt graph made a while back on some very old XRE's. P2's
I believe. At 25ma, it's getting OVER 100 lumens per watt:






With the bins in the Q range, I'm sure it's exceeding 150lumens per watt
which is absolutely amazing. Halogens are about 20-30 lumens per watt.
Fluorescents are about 50-60 lumens per watt. So what does this mean?
It means on low, you're getting the most out of your battery. With fixed
lighting, efficiency is not of upmost importance since you're not so limited,
but with batteries, it needs to be very efficient. Losses in the form of
heat need to be minimized. 

Anyway, thats enough technical blah blah from me today


----------



## shelly (Oct 10, 2007)

I really appreciate the help, explanations and cooperation I received during my phone call this morning to the Fenix Store, although I do not know to whom I spoke. I did get an RMA number.

I used the Q5 only with the first two power levels (reegular and turbo, I imagine), not with the low.

Our home's walls are filled with my wife's art works and quilts, and it was on these that I first noticed the geen tint. All the colors were changed when shining the light on them last night. Using the new P1, all the colors were as they are.

I'll make my final decision tonight as I do use my lights indoors as well as outdoors. I'm leaning toward just geting another P1 CE with its 90 lumens to replace my original P1 (50 lumens or 70 with rcr123a).

Still love the Fenix lights and they make great gifts.

Shelly


----------



## 4sevens (Oct 10, 2007)

shelly said:


> I really appreciate the help, explanations and cooperation I received during my phone call this morning to the Fenix Store, although I do not know to whom I spoke. I did get an RMA number.
> 
> I used the Q5 only with the first two power levels (reegular and turbo, I imagine), not with the low.
> 
> ...


You spoke to Trevor. He's a great guy.
We'll report back here the specific color temperature of your unit


----------



## robo21 (Oct 10, 2007)

Awesome! I love to see favorable, mutually beneficial resolutions. :twothumbs


----------



## thesmacker11 (Oct 10, 2007)

4sevens said:


> You spoke to Trevor. He's a great guy.
> We'll report back here the specific color temperature of your unit


Hey 4sevens can you help me with my color issue with my p1d-ce q5 silver?


----------



## 4sevens (Oct 10, 2007)

thesmacker11 said:


> Hey 4sevens can you help me with my color issue with my p1d-ce q5 silver?


You'll need to use this form to request an RMA https://www.fenix-store.com/contact_us.php


----------



## Avatar28 (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks for coming in here and helping out, 4Sevens. I'm curious if you have a similar graph for the Rebel LEDs.


----------



## Flic (Oct 11, 2007)

My second unit arrived this morning. I was lucky enough to get one OP and one SMO. I love them both. They work flawlessly. The tint is JUST slightly warmer that my regular CE, but not in the least bit objectionable. Positives: Very bright, smooth operation, great colour. Negatives: barely noticeable colour mismatch between head and body (but much closer match than many other lights I have gotten), emitter a tiny fraction off-centre on SMO model.

Another winner from Fenix. I’m sure they’ll find a way to offer this colour as a regular item in the near future given the response they got on these.

François

PS

P3D Q5’s are already listed on some European sites!


----------



## olrac (Oct 11, 2007)

Hey 4sevens, 
Ihave seen on one post that somebody has seen a Q5 P3d on some European site. Any word on that you can add regarding that?


----------



## 4sevens (Oct 11, 2007)

olrac said:


> Hey 4sevens,
> Ihave seen on one post that somebody has seen a Q5 P3d on some European site. Any word on that you can add regarding that?


Yep, they are coming. I have ordered 700pcs for the christmas season so there should be no
shortage  I will make an official announcement tonight. There will be some
other Q5's


----------



## olrac (Oct 11, 2007)

I can't wait! I love my P1D Q5 smoothie I got from you!


----------



## olrac (Oct 11, 2007)

Now the wait for R bins.......lol just no pleasing some people:laughing:


----------



## cryhavok (Oct 11, 2007)

Received my second P1D Q5 silver w/ SMO. Another nice light with great output. Annodizing looks a bit like the Nat finish, but oh well.

Is there any way to smooth up the twisty action? I've lubed it with Kryotox 50/50 and the threads feel very gritty. I've already cleaned the threads/relubed three times after spending some time twisting the light off and on for quite a bit and it still feels very very gritty and difficult to twist. This makes it almost impossible to use it one-handed.

My MOP P1D Q5, on the other hand, is buttery smooth...


----------



## olrac (Oct 11, 2007)

4sevens (David) where will you be announcing the new Q5 at. Your web site or CPF?


----------



## tony22r (Oct 12, 2007)

*Do Normal P1D CE have smoother twist than Q5 ?*

Got my P1D Q5 Natural (MOP) from Fenix-Store.com
Fast! Ordered Thur Oct 4, and it arrived Sat Oct 6 (in California)

Like Germ & others.. the head & base on mine are slightly off in color; head is darker olive color, and base is lighter silver color.

Kind of disappointed in the twist action.
Like cryhavok, mine is difficult to use one-handed. The last little twist seems to "ramp up" with friction and become difficult to twist one-handed, yet if i don't turn all the way into this "friction ramp" light will flicker and change modes. Then it sometimes gets stuck and requires 2 hands to twist off. Pretty annoying for a "premium" Fenix (my first Fenix at that).

I've also tried cleaning/relubing threads several times.. and doesn't help. With O-ring off, the threads feel loose and gritty, and I can still feel the contact "ramp up" with friction against the base.


> Question to 4sevens & others,

1. Is the head made by someone other than Fenix?
Would explain color mismatch and difficult twist action?

2. Are the twist-actions on Regular "non-premium" P1D CE smoother?
Or is twist-action smoothness kind of a "lottery" also?
I just wish there was a distinct "stopping point" where light would stay on, without flickering and changing modes.


Beam color/brightness is excellent, so am hesitant to send back, don't want to trade one problem for another.
I'm kind of put off by twist-actions now, will be considering clicky switch for next light/s.


----------



## robo21 (Oct 12, 2007)

*Re: Do Normal P1D CE have smoother twist than Q5 ?*



tony22r said:


> Got my P1D Q5 Natural (MOP) from Fenix-Store.com
> Fast! Ordered Thur Oct 4, and it arrived Sat Oct 6 (in California)
> 
> Like Germ & others.. the head & base on mine are slightly off in color; head is darker olive color, and base is lighter silver color.
> ...


 
Sorry to hear about these issues. It might be helpful to the community for you to post a photo of the color mismatch. That is strange. Someone else was complaining that he received what should have been a natural or silver finish P1D CE Q5 that was actually "poop brown" according to him. And I agree, I also will avoid twisty flashlights in the future, like the plague. 

IMO a flashlight that is called "premium" or said to be "limited production" should definitely be of higher quality than the run of the mill flashlights we see. Furthermore, at this price point there is NO excuse for shoddy quality control e.g. thread problems, beam inconsistencies, problems with the finish, etc. 

If they manufacturers and suppliers get away with this nonsense then not only will it continue, it will get worse. We vote with our dollars, if those substandard lights that are out there are not returned, then prepare to watch quality continue to decline. Why would a manufacturer/supplier bother to change for the better if they can sell everything they make and it stays sold? Simple answer: There is no motivation to improve.

Keep in mind, if you return the light for exchange you should be able to ask the Fenix Store to verify that the beam on the replacement flashlight is at least as good, if not better, than the light you are returning. If that doesn't work you could always get a refund and buy a light with that offers better quality control, production control and a clicky switch. Good luck to you.


----------



## GrooveRite (Oct 12, 2007)

Is there any discoloration (different shade of black on the body and head) with the black versions??


----------



## Nathan (Oct 12, 2007)

I have a P1D CE Q5 in black, and the body and head match perfectly, just as my other black Fenixes.

My understanding is that it's very difficult to control the color of "natural"/grey hard anodizing, especially if the parts are anodized in separate tanks. Even among the Surefires I own, there are varying shades of natural/OD HA.


----------



## GrooveRite (Oct 12, 2007)

Nathan said:


> I have a P1D CE Q5 in black, and the body and head match perfectly, just as my other black Fenixes.
> 
> My understanding is that it's very difficult to control the color of "natural"/grey hard anodizing, especially if the parts are anodized in separate tanks. Even among the Surefires I own, there are varying shades of natural/OD HA.



My 3 old Fenix natural P1's that I bought some time ago ALL matched in color with body and head. Maybe they can't match them anymore .


----------



## bondr006 (Oct 12, 2007)

I just got my P1D CE Q5 natural today. What a little beauty. The head and body on mine match perfectly. The beam is just a beautiful milky white...maybe leaning just a little towards towards warm. I deoxIT everything and put a little silcon lube on the threads, and it turns smooth as butter. This is probably one of the best Fenix lights I have ever had....and man is it small and pow, pow, pow, powerful bright!!! I think I'll keep this one for awhile. :twothumbs


----------



## olrac (Oct 12, 2007)

*Re: Do Normal P1D CE have smoother twist than Q5 ?*



tony22r said:


> Got my P1D Q5 Natural (MOP) from Fenix-Store.com
> Fast! Ordered Thur Oct 4, and it arrived Sat Oct 6 (in California)
> 
> Like Germ & others.. the head & base on mine are slightly off in color; head is darker olive color, and base is lighter silver color.
> ...




so weird, my twist is incredibly easy one hand operation and yes great color rendition. and I was so anti twisty til this light.


----------



## robo21 (Oct 12, 2007)

*Re: Do Normal P1D CE have smoother twist than Q5 ?*



olrac said:


> so weird, my twist is incredibly easy one hand operation and yes great color rendition. and I was so anti twisty til this light.


 
This issue *is* weird olrac, I can barely twist mine and I have large, strong hands. One-handed twisting with this light is possible but quite uncomfortable. Not very practical. A clicky would be very helpful. This is my first, and only, twisty. When I saw all the hoopla about this light, I decided to give a twisty a try. This will almost certainly be my last twisty. :thumbsdow


----------



## olrac (Oct 12, 2007)

Hey Robo 21,.....................Sounds like a job for the ....JUSTICE Q.C. CONTROL LEAGUE! lol don't get soured on fenix especially with agood guy like David (4sevens) backing it up


----------



## robo21 (Oct 12, 2007)

olrac said:


> Hey Robo 21,.....................Sounds like a job for the ....JUSTICE Q.C. CONTROL LEAGUE! lol don't get soured on fenix especially with agood guy like David (4sevens) backing it up


 You are too funny olrac. I'm not that soured. Especially if I can find one with a clicky that has a nice beam. I'll be there. And I hear you, the Fenix Store is the way to go. :thumbsup:


----------



## olrac (Oct 12, 2007)

Than my work here is done good citizens.....up up and awwwwwwwwwwwway!


----------



## Germ (Oct 12, 2007)

Here is a pic of my two-tone Q5:





There is also a pic on the Fenix-Store site showing a two-tone. It is the one standing up in the lower middle picture on this page:

https://www.fenix-store.com/product...d=355&osCsid=b00aa71d3a16602c200f537500e9815f

The color mismatch is unfortunate, but otherwise the light is great and I'll be keeping it. The beam is the most important thing

I only mention the color diffrerence so others are aware. I'm the type where if I know what I might be getting I'm OK. I hate surprises when I receive something.

I have a L1P and a L0P in black and they seem to color match perfectly.

The threads on the Q5 are fine. The threads on the P1D non-Q5 were a little stiffer, but still fine. I kind of like a twisty because it keeps the light simpler and about 3/8 of an inch shorter than a clicky. A twisty also doesn't have to be held in "tactical" mode when turning it on or changing brightness.

I got the natural finish hoping that it will show wear better. My black L0P has been on my keychain for more than a year and has plenty of dings. The Q5 will probably be a pocketed second light as it seems too girthy to keychain. A year or two ago I'd have been more concerned about the two-tonedness, but now I know two things: 1. The finish will get worn and 2. The light will probably be obsolete in a year :sigh:


----------



## ScubaSnyder (Oct 12, 2007)

I got my silver MOP Q5 head was prefect color match with body, The light is so much brighter than the p4 and it is brighter than the Q2. I really hope leef makes the body with the mcgizmo tail switch in silver.


----------



## olrac (Oct 12, 2007)

ScubaSnyder said:


> I got my silver MOP Q5 head was prefect color match with body, The light is so much brighter than the p4 and it is brighter than the Q2. I really hope leef makes the body with the mcgizmo tail switch in silver.



Lighthound has a bare finish alu on his site, you could try to get it anodized to match.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 13, 2007)

Ok, I own the P1d q5 and I've been using it for a couple days now, am I the only one that barely notices the difference between high and max output levels?


----------



## Dobbler (Oct 13, 2007)

Tachikoma said:


> Ok, I own the P1d q5 and I've been using it for a couple days now, am I the only one that barely notices the difference between high and max output levels?



The UI is medium, high, low, strobe, sos

What is this "max" you speak of? Are you talking about medium vs. high?

When on RCR123A, medium vs. high is less noticeable.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 13, 2007)

From fenix-store.com:
Primary -> Max -> Low -> Strobe Mode -> SOS Mode
So I mean primary vs max, btw I'm using a simple cr123 from powerstation.


----------



## StandardBattery (Oct 13, 2007)

Tachikoma said:


> Ok, I own the P1d q5 and I've been using it for a couple days now, am I the only one that barely notices the difference between high and max output levels?


Check your battery. Is it a good quality cell? On a CR123A cell like the Energizer e2, it should be very noticable.


----------



## StandardBattery (Oct 13, 2007)

Tachikoma said:


> From fenix-store.com:
> Primary -> Max -> Low -> Strobe Mode -> SOS Mode
> So I mean primary vs max, btw I'm using a simple cr123 from powerstation.


Hmmm, I checked my Q5... which is running on a 3V RCR123 and the difference is not quite as dramatic as my P4 version. However, the med is about the same as the max on the P4. So maybe the difference is not as dramatic on th enew Q5. Unfortunately I can't test it with a new CR123A cell. It still looks to me like outside, in the dark it would be very apparant. I'll have to test this outside this evening, I've been messing with otherlights.


----------



## robo21 (Oct 13, 2007)

Dobbler said:


> The UI is medium, high, low, strobe, sos
> 
> What is this "max" you speak of? Are you talking about medium vs. high?
> 
> When on RCR123A, medium vs. high is less noticeable.


 
If you check your documentation you will see that the "Max mode" comes after Primary mode which is first. The documentation further states that the Max mode should be used sparingly. They intentionally used the term "Max" instead of "High" so that users wouldn't leave the light on for too long in Max mode, IMO. 

As for the OP's problem: If you have ascertained that your battery is in good condition, double check that your contacts are clean.


----------



## 4sevens (Oct 13, 2007)

One thing to keep in mind - human eyes perceive light intensity logarithmically.
This mean in order to observe 2x intensity you need 4x increase in lumens.
If you have a light meter you can verify that the difference between 96 and 180
lumens. However, by simple observation, you should notice that it's brighter
but not 2x as bright. You'll need 400 lumens for you eyes to see 2x. 
Give me a year and a half and maybe we can get to 400 

Also, note that your primaries need to be fresh (3.2v) to maintain regulation
in max (or high). Actualy on li-ions, it keeps regulation on max/high
for pretty much most of the time. Keep in mind the brand/quality of the
cells makes a difference too!
Let me dig up a graph....

Edit: added graph (keep in mind this is a P1D from 8 months ago  )


----------



## HEY HEY ITS HENDO (Oct 13, 2007)

4sevens said:


> I will make an official announcement tonight. There will be some other Q5's





olrac said:


> 4sevens (David) where will you be announcing the new Q5 at. Your web site or CPF?


............. Tantalizing !.... gonna be a late night tonight for me then! lol


----------



## olrac (Oct 13, 2007)

4sevens said:


> You'll need 400 lumens for you eyes to see 2x.
> Give me a year and a half and maybe we can get to 400


 

HALF A YEAR! But I WAAANNNTT IT NOOOOOOW!:hairpull:

Ok I'll wait :sigh:

LOL

I see the new Q5's up on the Fenix store site now

By the way, for me I see a marked difference in brightness from med to high on P1D Q5


----------



## bondr006 (Oct 13, 2007)

When I first turned mine on, I thought that also. But when I take it in my office closet and do a ceiling bounce test, there is a very apparent difference between the Primary and Max levels. What even shows the difference more is outside at night. So, inside during the day it is not so noticeable, but during a ceiling bounce test in the closet, and outdoors at night, the difference is remarkably noticeable.



Tachikoma said:


> Ok, I own the P1d q5 and I've been using it for a couple days now, am I the only one that barely notices the difference between high and max output levels?


----------



## lightknight (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi proud P1D Q5 owners!

After reading full 5 pages on this super-cool new fenix and getting more and more ready to push the buy-button, I'd sell my mother in law for a screenshot.

Is it really worth upgrading from P1D CE?
OP or smooth reflector?

Could any good soul post a *screenshot: P1D Q5 side by side with P1D CE?*
Thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## RasmusB (Oct 15, 2007)

Recieved my P1D CE Q5 Natural today. This is my first flashlight costing more than $5, and my expectations were high having read a lot of good things about the Fenix brand. Sadly, I was not impressed with the cosmetic apperance of the light. :sigh:

First of all, the LED is off-center. I sure hope this won't affect the illumination pattern negatively? (The batteries I have ordered has yet to arrive, so I can't test this yet...) :shrug:

My light also suffers from the head / body mismatch. This actually doesen't bother me too much since the anodizing itself is immaculate. Light colors are harder to match when anodizing, and I was expecting some mismatch. But in the future, I'll probably stick to the black versions. 

What annoys me most is that the logo on the body is poorly made. Not only does it look uneven / dirty, but it is also misaligned - it isn't parallell to the body. The uneveness would probably look less dramatic on a black P1D - on my light, the "dirty" parts almost blends in with the overall color. :sigh: But the misalignment would be even more noticable on the black version. 

So the good parts? 

Well, i really like the feel of the twist action. It's firm enough that I won't have to worry about accidental activation, but it's still smooth enough for effortless one-hand use. :twothumbs

I'm also impressed with the machining. There are no toolmarks anywhere - not even on the raw (unanodized) parts on the inside! The fine-pitch threads mates perfectly, you don't have to "feel around" (if that makes any sense...) when putting the light together. Overall, the light feels very solid, almost as if it was machined out of a single piece of metal. :twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs

And I also whish that I could be impressed with the output... but since my batteries are still on their way, I'll have to save that for another day... :shrug: Just maybe I'll break down tomorrow and get myself an overpriced CR123 at the local camera shop... If the output meets my expectations, I'll probably forget all about the minor cosmetic annoyances.


----------



## StandardBattery (Oct 15, 2007)

*The Good News.* Well it has been a long wait... ordered on the Sept. 28th, and finally got my light today from Fenix-Store. I was lucky; because they were suppose to be limited, I ordered from two places and Elite delivered very quickly. If I had to wait all this time to see what it was like I'd be going mad; worse than waiting for HK shipments.

I was worried i would not get it, but Fenix Store came through!  Of course the best customer service is the one I don't have to deal with, but the second best is like FS, they handle it quick, completly, and satisfactory.

*The Really good news.* The light has a nicer whiter tint than the first one!  I didn't have any particular problem with the first one, but it had a little green in there. Only visible on the white wall test. This one is very nice at all power levels and works well one-handed after a little more Nyogel.



> Is it really worth upgrading from P1D CE?


 
That's a tough call. I wanted to see the new silver color (my P1D-CE is natural), and I wanted to see just how good the Q5 was. I also thought that I might give one or two of mine away. Based solely on the light output, I would say there is not really any reason to upgrade. If you're into the subtle though and you get a nice white tint, it's nice.

:twothumbs


----------



## L4fanatic (Oct 16, 2007)

I got my Q5 in silver today, and disappointingly the light is defective. It will only work on one mode when I tried using a new energizer e2. I know how to work the light because I also have a regular p1d ce. Dont want to send it back because the silver is nice  Oh I got it on ebay from a dealer in Canada.


----------



## lightknight (Oct 16, 2007)

Based solely on the light output, I would say there is not really any reason to upgrade. If you're into the subtle though and you get a nice white tint, it's nice.


Thanks for the answer, StandardBattery! 
So before someone posts a side by side beamshot I'll try to resist. 
Maybe I should wait for the Q6...
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/images/icons/icon10.gif


----------



## CoolHands (Oct 16, 2007)

I got mine. A black one (with OP reflector). I love it, it appears to be very high quality, no problems at all. It is also very bright! I love its little chunky looks 

I can't quite operate mine one handed as the last 'pinch' I can't do tight enough one handed to get into each mode securely. Doesn't bother me though.

The threads are nice.


----------



## MikeSalt (Oct 16, 2007)

Just received my Fenix P1D-CE Q5 today. Beautifully centred LED, and a great tint neutrality compared even to my P1D-CE P4 (which I was already very impressed with). The textured reflector eliminates the Cree rings, with only the slightest echo of a darker halo around the hotspot.

This will be no shelf queen, but it has been spared keyring duties. The included holster has pride-of-place on my belt for EDC. The P1D-CE P4 will remain on my keys. On my birthday-present list is a Fenix L1T V2.0 to be belt-mounted on the other side of me. I need a tactically-operated Fenix to replace my LED Lenser.

So that will be three Fenixes on my person at all times. Plus a Mag 2D ROP in my rucksack. I would say that is well equipped.


----------



## lightknight (Oct 17, 2007)

.... still no screenshots - compared with P1D-CE???

Think I have to buy one and do it myself ;-)


----------



## Nathan (Oct 17, 2007)

I'll try to post one tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Penumbra (Oct 20, 2007)

lightknight said:


> Hi proud P1D Q5 owners!
> Is it really worth upgrading from P1D CE?


 
Hi. For the P1D CE and P1D *CE* Q5 that I have (and only on the ones I have, not ALL others), here are my unscientific observations:

the Q5 had a whiter tint (for some reason though, I prefer color of the older P1D CE outdoors)
the Q5, in MEDIUM and HIGH, seemed slightly brighter
the Q5, in LOW, seemd slightly dimmer and had a slightly narrower spot
my Q5 felt rough on twist action and there was also some black stuff on the threads (maybe needs some slight cleaning and lube)
Not enough of a jump to upgrade, but I would still highly recommend either one or both! Enjoy!

_(PS - I haven't really noticed the green tint others have been talking about.)_


----------



## Avatar28 (Oct 20, 2007)

Penumbra said:


> Hi. For the P1D CE and P1D *CE* Q5 that I have (and only on the ones I have, not ALL others), here are my unscientific observations:
> 
> the Q5 had a whiter tint (for some reason though, I prefer color of the older P1D CE outdoors)
> the Q5, in MEDIUM and HIGH, seemed slightly brighter
> ...



I noticed the same black crud on the threads of my P3D Rebel too. I wonder what it is. I'm sure it's been mentioned countless times but what do you guys usually recommend to lubricate the threads?


----------



## shelly (Oct 20, 2007)

4sevens said:


> You spoke to Trevor. He's a great guy.
> We'll report back here the specific color temperature of your unit



I returned my very green tint Natural finish Q5 and asked for a black in exchange. For some reason, it seemed that most of the green tint issues werre wih the Natural, or so it seemed to me.

Anyway, my black Q5 arrived and it has a very white tint, I am pleased and satisfied.

I can't really operate it with one hand as I can my P1 and my two P1 CE lights,all 3 of which are very easy to twist without resistance. But it's on my keychain now.

I am curious as to what was found with the beam color temp of the returned light.

Shelly


----------



## lightknight (Oct 23, 2007)

Nathan! We're eagerly awaiting your beam shots.
Is the Q5 visibly brighter than the CE?
Is it worth to buy the upgrade?
maybe better buy a P3D Q5?

Thanks in advance


Eric


----------



## Nathan (Oct 23, 2007)

D'oh! I took the beamshots then forgot all about this thread!
Will upload tonight...

The average person probably wouldn't be able to tell the difference in brightness. But for the few who can see a 30% lumen change, i.e., most CPF members, yes, the Q5 is visibly brighter.

If you already have a P1D CE, your money might be better spent on a P3D first...


----------



## robo21 (Oct 23, 2007)

shelly said:


> I returned my very green tint Natural finish Q5 and asked for a black in exchange. For some reason, it seemed that most of the green tint issues werre wih the Natural, or so it seemed to me.
> 
> Anyway, my black Q5 arrived and it has a very white tint, I am pleased and satisfied.
> 
> ...


 
You might have something there with the natural finish P1D Q5's. Mine is a natural with the green tint also.






And while I can operate the light with one hand, it is difficult and not worth the effort. I find myself just carrying my 120P rather than suffer with the problems.


----------



## 4sevens (Oct 23, 2007)

Actually, if you apply some deoxit (red stuff) on the threads and orings
you'll notice a world of difference. Single hand operation is a breeze.

Heres what I usually do.

1) Thoroughly wipe down the threads and orings both on the head
and body.
2) Apply deoxit sparingly on the threads and orings.
3) Work it for about 2 minutes, gently tightening and loosinging.
4) Wiped down threads and orings again.
5) Reapply a very light coat of deoxit on the threads and orings and you're
done.

It will feel like a whole different light!


----------



## Nathan (Oct 24, 2007)

Standard P1D CE on the left, Q5 on the right:

Ceiling shot from about 8 feet away:





3 feet from wall:





The Q5 has a slighly larger hot spot, as well as a warmer tint. Spill size is about the same.

edit:
Forgot to mention, the standard CE (left) has a smooth reflector. The Q5 is textured, and it still has better throw.


----------



## robo21 (Oct 24, 2007)

Nathan said:


> Standard P1D CE on the left, Q5 on the right:
> 
> Ceiling shot from about 8 feet away:
> 
> ...


 
While the spill size is about the same, it appears from your beam shots that the spill from the Q5 is denser and therefore more useful. Nice beam shots by the way, thanks for posting.


----------



## andylondon (Oct 24, 2007)

Has anyone got a P1D Q5 with a slight blue tint?


----------



## lightknight (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Nathan, thanks for the beautiful beamshots.
Well - at that distance there seems to be not a lot of a difference.
Maybe your idea to buy the P3D Q5 rather than the P1D Q5 is perfect, thanks again.

eric

PS. Has anyone made or posted beamshots comparing P3D Q5 and P1D CE???


----------



## andylondon (Oct 25, 2007)

lightknight said:


> Hi Nathan, thanks for the beautiful beamshots.
> Well - at that distance there seems to be not a lot of a difference.
> Maybe your idea to buy the P3D Q5 rather than the P1D Q5 is perfect, thanks again.
> 
> ...


 

Here is a link showing beam shots for the P3D CE and P3D Q5:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2199190#post2199190


----------

